# Is there a member called ING here



## kylies72 (May 16, 2012)

I was told by another poster that ING is going through a divorce in Australia at the moment as well.

If you are around, please can I spill the beans of my nasty on going experience and hopefully get some advice from you.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have seen ING occasionally in Life after Divorce forum


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

there are other Ozzies here too, I know Honeystly is another


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

I normally hang on CWI.Sent PM


----------

